# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پشت کنکور یا دانشگاهی که مورد علاقم نیست؟

## metikd7820

سلام دوستان
من رشتم ریاضیه
امسال مشکلات زیادی برام به وجود اومد و... نمیخوام زیاد توضیح بدم برم سر اصل مطلب بهتره
من حقیقتش میخوام مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم ولی با این ازمونا و درصدام دانشگاه گیلان قبول میشم
میخوام بدونم به نظرتون بخونم یا یه سال بمونم تا تهران و شریف قبول شم؟
چقد تاثیر داره؟ ایا زندگی و سرنوشتم متحول میشه؟ و اینکه کارشناسی ارشد چطوریاس؟
ممنون

----------


## mohammadreza13

داداش گیلان رشتی؟

----------


## metikd7820

> داداش گیلان رشتی؟


 اصالتا بله ولی تهرانم

----------


## metikd7820

UP

----------


## dokhtarebahar

سلام و صبح بخیر
راستش منم رشته ریاضی هستم و مشکلات امسال فراوان بو برای من و یک هفته ایه که بیشتر شده ولی خب دارم میخونم پس اولا که بتون بگم حتما حتما این مدت باقی مونده رو خوب خوب بخونین چون مطالب خوب تو دهنتون میمونه این زمان 
دوما بنا بر هدف بخوام بگم مثلا من که خودم دانشگاه فرهنگیان هست که از منطقه ما تقریبا سه چار نفر هر ساله میگیره اگه قبول نشم صد درصد پشت کنکور میمونم 
ولی شما هدفت مهندسی کامپیوتره و شانس این رو دارین که شهر های مختلف بزنین پس امید داشته باشین 
سوم که دانشگاه گیلان خیلی خوبه این طور که من شنیدم 
چهارم این که شما میگین اگه نرم شریف و برم این زندگیم فلان میشه و بمان خیر این طوری نیست ادم هر دانشگاهی بره بعدش ب خودش بستگی داره کار پیدا کنه یا نه 
مثلا در بستگان ما یک نفر مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه شریف خوند ولی الان راننده تاکسیه(که شغل محترمه و من من باب تحصیلات گفتم )و در کنارش یکی هم داریم کهکامپیوتر  دانشگاه ازاد یه جای بد خوند ولی الان سر کاره
پس ببینین بستگی ب خودتون داره 
شما باید به خودتون این اطمینان رو بدین که می‌تونین در آبنده مردونه عمل کنین و خسته نشین 
اگر به این عمل کنید دیگه فرقی نمی‌کنه دانشگاه ازاد شهر ایکس خونده باشین یا دولتی تهران !
ببخشید که طولانی شد امیدوارم کمک کرده باشم 
طاعات و عباداتتون هم قبول 
یا علی

----------


## metikd7820

ممنون

----------

